# 5-Gal Water Bottle Extension Swarm Catcher



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Made one of those contraptions that other's have made. Had a chance to video another beekeeper using it last night in Salt Lake City. Shaky video, but you get the idea...had to cut a lot of video due to me running, and edit the video to protect young ears.





Also have a video on how to break one of these if you use cheap plastic. I guess you can't insert two video's, so if you go to my blog, you can see my Herculean brute strength.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I cut one of my good junk paint roller frame off and plan on screw a five gallon bucket on to it. This way i have the threads. 
David


----------



## eccentricbeekeeper (Mar 27, 2013)

They are handy for swarms in the trees. I used a plastic water bottle, PVC and aluminum.

http://www.eccentricbeekeeper.com/honey/swarm.html


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I've never seen anyone dump bees into a plastic bag. Why didn't you use a nuc or hive box?


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Charlie B said:


> I've never seen anyone dump bees into a plastic bag. Why didn't you use a nuc or hive box?


That was a fellow beekeeper who did that. He lived just a mile from the site and heard about the swarm on his way home from somewhere and didn't have his equipment.  He had a beesuite, borrowed my contraption, got the garbage bag from the guy who reported the swarm, bagged them and headed home about 5 minutes later. I had four boxes in my Sante Fe that I offered him...


----------

